# Toshiba Satellite C670 - HDD formatieren - WIE?



## Sembro (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

vorab, ich habe so ziemlich keine Ahnung über Notebooks 

Mein Vater will seinen Laptop verkaufen und hatte sich deshalb vorgenommen die Festplatte zu formatieren um sie kaufbereit zu machen.
Er hat die Festplattenpartition D formatiert. Als er nun C formatieren wollte, auf der auch Win7 64-Bit installiert ist, über das Recovery Menü (PC Starten -> F8 drücken.. etc), stellte er fest, dass er den HDD Recovery Ordner gelöscht hat (Partition D formatiert/Schnellformatierung).

Wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin, diese Festplatte zu formatieren? Ich kann auch nicht von einer Win-CD booten, da keine vorhanden ist. Es ist ein OEM-Win7 was er sich so erkauft hat. 

Notebook: Toshiba Satellite C670

Wie soll ich also eine HDD formatieren, aus der ich gleichzeitig boote? 

Hoffe auf Rückmeldung.. bin am Ende mit meinem Wissen..

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Oktober 2013)

Entweder HDD ausbauen, und in einem PC (oder anderen Laptop, mit Zweiten Platz für Datenträger) einbauen, und von dort aus Formatieren.
Oder unter einem Live-Linux-Betriebssystem, zb so : Festplatte sicher formatieren*-*Rückstandsloses, fachgerechtes und unwiderrufliches Löschen von Daten auf einer HDD*-*PC-Erfahrung.de

Die Variante mit Linux hat den Vorteil, das keine Daten mehr wiederhergestellt werden können, Stichwort Datendiebstahl.
Daten unwiederherstellbar machen funktioniert auch mit der ersten Variante, man benötigt aber ein Programm dazu, die guten kosten aber oft etwas.


----------



## Sembro (10. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du die erste Variante bevorzugst bzw die Möglichkeit hast, gibt es auch gute Gratis Programme dazu, die allemal ausreichen, zum Beispiel : Secure Eraser - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Oktober 2013)

Windows XP oder Windows 7 CD booten und dann im CMD formatieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Oktober 2013)

@SpotlightXFX
Nur zu Formatieren ist meines Erachtens, besonders beim Weiterverkauf, unzureichend.


----------



## Sembro (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe, werde mir bald eh ein Rechner kaufen. Die HDD werd' ich da verbauen, formatieren bzw. komplett "reinigen" und versuchen zu verkaufen.

Kann geclosed werden.


----------

